
Police warn of new “line trapping” scam - gregmac
https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/police-warn-of-new-phone-scam-where-criminals-intercept-your-calls-1.4706758
======
ksaj
This has been going around for a while, but I have been unable to find
anything technical about this scam. Does anyone know how it works, or a link
that explains it?

Is this something specific to the York Police switchboard, or is it something
potentially larger than this particular event? Is it even a real "new
technology"?

It seems rather incredulous to me that every article says the same non-
technical blah, and they all lead back to one story about this one person,
while no technical information or even hints about it appear outside of that
rather tiny bubble.

